# Photoshop CS3 Guide?



## JohnK-SA (Nov 29, 2007)

Greetings,
I am new to computer manipulation of digital photographs. Way back in my youth I was a very keen darkroom addict. I would like to rekindle my interest in photography and DSLR was the obvious way to go. I bought an entry level DSLR (Samsung G1L ( a Pentax lookalike)) and invested in PS CS3 Extended. I am now so totally overwhelmed that I hardly know where to start. I tried to purchase "PS CS3 for Dummies" but our South African supplier cant seem to find a copy. A friend mentioned an e-book 123ds but have no idea what it contains. Can anyone suggest reading material that will get me started and allow me to learn as I go? Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Fiendish Astronaut (Nov 29, 2007)

Try the Photoshop CS3 Book for Digital Photographers by Scott Kelby: http://www.amazon.com/Photoshop-Digital-Photographers-Voices-Matter/dp/0321501918

I've got the CS2 book and the step by step processes are really easy to follow and greatly enhanced my understanding of the software. His humour in between is a bit annoying though, but it doesn't impinge on the main purpose of the book.


----------



## bellavita64 (Nov 29, 2007)

Try PhotoshopForum.com. If you surf thru the threads, there are all kinds of links for online tutorials. I have learned quite a bit this way. Also, try this link:   http://www.photoshopessentials.com/basics. Good luck!


----------



## Pirate (Dec 4, 2007)

I was having some difficulty learning Photoshop 7 recently, and have many books and have looked at many websites. The best learning tool that I have found so far is a computer program by Keyko on the subject. I bought it from ebay for $9.99, it's very simple and makes it easy to learn. No problems running it on my windows vista computer. you may want to try that.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 4, 2007)

Other places:

- There are at least 15 photoshop forums that  I googled on the net

- YOUTUBE has at least a hundred tutorials and many hundreds more examples of how to do things in CS2-CS3

- My fav is books.  Anything with Scott Kelby is ok (if you can put up with his lame humor)

- Lynda.com has many DVDs including one 11 hour series on how to use CS3 in a creative environment.  I heard that video was very good.

A google or dogpile will give you thousands of places to search.  After that it is upto you to decide what is best for you.


----------



## Garbz (Dec 5, 2007)

Walk into any bookshop and I guarantee you'll find a photoshop related book. I suggest though you look in the library first.


----------



## stubbsk (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't rate books for Photoshop. Not because there rubbish, I just picked everything up better from video tutorials. I payed for mine on lynda.com, it's cheap but there should be plenty of free tuts on Youtube. Experiment with different learning tecniques.


----------

